# Georgia Member and Skiff Owner



## MMelville (Apr 9, 2019)

Hi my name is Martin and I'm in Marietta Georgia. I've been a lurker on here for awhile and have never introduced myself. This site is a wealth of information and I've met some great members on here too. 

I'm an owner of a 169 Ranger Ghost with a 90hp Yamaha 2 stroke. I predominately fish for freshwater trout in north Georgia, but make my way down to the Florida Panhandle a few times a year to fish some of the bays. 

I'm also into duck hunting and carve and hunt over my own decoys too.

Martin


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome Martin. Post up some of your decoys in cast and blast.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Definitly show us some decoy pics! Hows the hunting been so far this year for yall??


----------



## MMelville (Apr 9, 2019)

TylertheTrout2 said:


> Definitly show us some decoy pics! Hows the hunting been so far this year for yall??


Hunting has been slow. Not many birds here yet. 



TylertheTrout2 said:


> Definitly show us some decoy pics! Hows the hunting been so far this year for yall??





Zika said:


> Welcome Martin. Post up some of your decoys in cast and blast.


I'll post some pictures of the gunning decoys later this weekend.

Thanks,

Martin


----------



## Gkeirn (Dec 7, 2021)

Which rivers are you fishing in North GA? Welcome!


----------



## MMelville (Apr 9, 2019)

Gkeirn said:


> Which rivers are you fishing in North GA? Welcome!


Typically fish the Toccoa, Soque, Chattahoochee Rivers and Dukes Creek. Thanks


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Yea I hear ya...we need some good cold fronts, it's been 85 and humid here in S Florida for the last week and a half...good luck!!


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Hey we’re neighbors. I’m by the big Chicken.


----------



## MMelville (Apr 9, 2019)

Tautog166 said:


> Hey we’re neighbors. I’m by the big Chicken.


I'm not that far away either. I'm near Barrett Pkwy


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Welcome there are several locals on here like me. Fishingpreacher is another local
I’ve guide duck hunts in the past but most ducks in Georgia are Woodies. I prefer mallards
PM use if you like


----------



## IHDCJK3 (Aug 5, 2021)

Welcome


----------

